

Show HN: RosterMonitor - Real-time injury/news updates for NFL/NBA/MLB/NHL - lgclrd
https://rostermonitor.com

======
JimmaDaRustla
It'd be nice to search with just last name - found that it will only match if
I type the first name too.

~~~
lgclrd
This is high on the priority list.

------
xpose2000
Nice job, hope to see more features down the road.

I run FantasySP, which has been monitoring rosters for years now. Though the
biggest difference is that we want our users to sync their fantasy league so
their rosters are always up to date. When big news happens, injury or
otherwise, we email the user immediately.

In fact, we also monitor the waiver wire for you.

[http://www.fantasysp.com](http://www.fantasysp.com)

~~~
adamfrank321
Looks awesome but I'm having trouble adding my MFL league to sync. The URL
works fine and all the teams are listed. I select mine and it appears to
accept it, but then tells me I don't have a team selected for the league. When
I go into Fantasy Assistant and try to select my team there, only 3 of our 12
teams are listed in the drop-down, none of which are mine.

~~~
xpose2000
Very odd! Sorry about that.

Email me brant [at] fantasysp.com with your league URL and username so I can
take a closer look.

------
plcancel
Nice! A great resource for anyone who has bloody Ersan "The Turkish Teacup"
Ilyasova on their team. Always giving me fits.

Push notifications to my mobile device on a status change would be most
excellent.

(Ask HN: HNBA fantasy bball league anyone?)

~~~
dombili
You kind of asked for it if you picked Ersan, though. He gets injured quite
often.

(Sure, why not. A bit late though, isn't it?)

\--

As for the website, it looks good. Maybe I'm missing something but do I have
to search for players specifically? Can't I just browse player information
league by league? (Sort of like what Rotoworld does here:
[http://www.rotoworld.com/playernews/nba/basketball-player-
ne...](http://www.rotoworld.com/playernews/nba/basketball-player-news/))

~~~
plcancel
So true. He's not even the worst. My team would be rocking a fantasy hospital
league right now.

Yeah. Suppose so. Maybe next year we can get one going. Good to know there are
other fantasy NBA fans on HN, though.

~~~
dombili
Yeah, lots of devastating injuries this year.

I don't know if there are other fantasy NBA fans on HN, but I'm sure there are
a lot of NBA fans. I've seen a few instances where people built something
regarding the NBA. I don't know a lot about other sports, but analytics is
also a very hot topic in the NBA for a couple of years now, so I'm sure there
are NBA nerds reading HN (Wouldn't be surprised to see someone from APBR, for
instance).

------
ledbettj
Where are you getting the player images from? I had a project recently where I
wanted to pull NBA player images but couldn't find any freely available. Ended
up hotlinking to NBA.com and hoping noone noticed.

~~~
rscott
Looks like he downloaded them all from ESPN.

------
heinbau
One thing that I noticed was when signing up the password is sent across (with
the username) in the query string in plain text. After that gets updated I
would be very interested in spending more time with this!

~~~
lgclrd
Thanks a lot for the feedback, I will definitely get that form doing a true
POST, note the site is run over SSL so there is transport security.

------
mynmyn
You should implement an import feature for hardcore fantasy players to import
their various teams - your paid subscriptions are gonna come from these guys,
it should be easy as possible for them to use.

~~~
jameszhang
I agree that this would be really cool, although as a hardcore fantasy player,
I use twitter as my number 1 source for game-time decisions. It has the most
up-to-date information, which is crucial for making roster changes on gameday.

May I ask what the source of the injury news is for this app? I'm guessing
it's ESPN.

------
jydarche
Nice work.

It seems that you can only search by entering the first name. It will be cool
to search with last name only.

For the players pictures, did you think about the potential legal problem?

------
riccardoforina
Can I suggest putting image size information directly in the html (or at least
in a css class) to avoid end-user dizziness?

~~~
lgclrd
Great suggestion, I've noticed it too...thanks!

------
rohitv
Great job! Would be nice if searching by last name was implemented...

------
muxlab
Nice work! Any plans for a public API?

~~~
lgclrd
Yip, the site right now is AngularJS with a RESTful API powered by
ServiceStack (.net web services). It won't take much to expose it publicly.

